# Dang Jet Skier!



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Went trout fishing this evening as usual...nothing special 4 trout 1 was 20 inches. 3 caught on the mirrordine and one on the super spook.I am out there on the flats, calm, pretty sunset and I see a jetski going about 90 and he slows down to about 50 and for once did not cut in front of me....I thought to myself sweet! Well he went behind me and came up on my side at about 40mph and 10ft from my yak and blasted me with a title wave that almost knocked me off my yak! I was soaking wet head to toe....If I could have got my hands on that little punk I would have drowned him! I WAS SO MAD!!!! I find myself smiling about it now thinking back about 5-10 years ago when I used pull stunts like that all the time! Goes around comes around....


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I hate them jetskiers, they swamp me in small bayous while i'm fishin in my bass buggy.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Whew...glad to see you made it through solitary.


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Take a cast at that jet skier tex with your top water lure with trebble hooks it might bite I just got back from a late night trip under the lights hoping to get that big trout and I caught some trout just not the gator I was looking for. I got tired of catching redfish haha not really but I caught alot of them the biggest was 31in all of them release to fight another day.


----------



## jamesc (Oct 16, 2008)

I would not suggest throwing anything at the jet heads.

The best you can do is get the registration numbers and call FWC. I know it does not

sound like the best thing to do. But just ask one the guys that tried that and 

were charged, and convicted for assault.

Get a good description, not all are caught, but the ones that are captured, Oh Boy! The 

conviction of reckless operation, rule of navigation and fines HURT.

jamesc


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I had one of them about hit a shark I was reeling in back in July. He was only about 15ft from me, not paying any attention until he saw me and the bowed rod and then the shark. He left pretty swiftly when he saw the shark.

Welcome back Chris


----------



## flatsfever (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey Tex Welcome back. Was that off of Eglin Flats because I have had this happen many times. Both in the Yak and even had two split me on each side about 10 ft away while wade fishing.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

> *tunapopper (10/22/2009)*I had one of them about hit a shark I was reeling in back in July. He was only about 15ft from me, not paying any attention until he saw me and the bowed rod and then the shark. He left pretty swiftly when he saw the shark.
> 
> Welcome back Chris


That's funny! 

I've had a few run-ins with them but usually I just paddle out farther when I'm in the gulf and they tend to stay on the inside.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> *flatsfever (10/22/2009)*Hey Tex Welcome back. Was that off of Eglin Flats because I have had this happen many times. Both in the Yak and even had two split me on each side about 10 ft away while wade fishing.


No this was on the south side of the bay across from Eglin. This punk kid had the biggest smile on his face after he pulled that stunt...there was also a chubby girl on the back of the jet ski I think he was trying to impress!


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

. This punk kid had the biggest smile on his face after he pulled that stunt...there was also a chubby girl on the back of the jet ski I think he was trying to impress![/quote]



hey, chubby girls need love too.lol!!!

i personally think there should be a restriction for where jet ski's can be used.

no grass beds, not within 200' of any fishing vessel .

i've had this same crap happen more times than i care for. i know exactly what can happen when you put a jet ski in the wrong hands. 11 months of physical therapy , $70,000.00 in medical cost's a metal femur and back problems just to mention a few.

KIDS,JUST SAY NO TO JET SKI'S.

welcome back Tex.


----------



## Jig n Hawgs (Oct 3, 2007)

Had a friend back in Kansas that lived on our local lake. He had a jet skier that used to come up by is dock while he was fishing, cutting up and tearing up fishing lines. Him and the Jet skier had words, but he kept coming back to torment him. One day my friend was fishing and brought along his Potato gun. Here come the jet skier doing his usual, and my friend loaded up, and nailed him right in the chest knocking him clear off the jet ski. Guess the guy crawled back on his jet ski trying to catch his breath and took off. He never came back.


----------



## Herculined (Apr 27, 2008)

Some do that stuff on purpose. Some really don't have a clue though. When I had my little skiff and fished the flats, jet skiers zoomed by, just a few yards away, all the time. Those fools would waive while they did it.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

How about shooting a flare over them? Can you legally use a flare to help "avoid a collision"? If not, then perhaps the BIGGEST airhorn money can buy to let EVERYONE know an idiot on a jet ski is out and about.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> *Jig n Hawgs (10/22/2009)*Had a friend back in Kansas that lived on our local lake. He had a jet skier that used to come up by is dock while he was fishing, cutting up and tearing up fishing lines. Him and the Jet skier had words, but he kept coming back to torment him. One day my friend was fishing and brought along his Potato gun. Here come the jet skier doing his usual, and my friend loaded up, and nailed him right in the chest knocking him clear off the jet ski. Guess the guy crawled back on his jet ski trying to catch his breath and took off. He never came back.


I think a potato gun might be a little overkill...I want to have a high powered full auto paintball gun next time! This was not an accident he blasted me with water on purpose...It wont happen again though because I willalways be on guard from now on!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Had a jet skier do that to me while i was anchored up trout fishing with live baits soaking...came by the first time...i throw my hands up in the WTF are you doing motion....10 min later here he comes again...CLOSER!!! i do it again...20 min later...here he come one more time even CLOSER than before....i give him the gesture and descides to come over and ask what is wrong...i proceed to inform him that its called common courtsy and he should learn it he then tells me that the water is public and he can go wherever he wants.....at that point i was heated!!!!


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I carry an Air Horn , but hope I don't have to use it for something like this :banghead ... "Can't fix Stupid" :boo


----------



## theflyingburritto (Jan 7, 2009)

bay rats...:banghead


----------



## NICHOLAS (Oct 18, 2007)

I got back at them once on the river. Had a 12 ft jon boat anchored up swimming about 30ft off the river bank when two guys on a jet ski came by and sprayed my buddy and I. We waved them to come back and they did... to spray us again. Well when they came by the second time the one driving lost his ballcap, it blew off and landed in the water next to our boat, so I grabbed it and took a piss all over it while they were turning around. They came back and said they were just messing with us and would like the hat back. We gladly returned it...:moon


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

I would have shat in it. 

Once I had one run over my line on a freshly spooled 706 from a pier. Needless to say I let him have every inch of it. He sat out there digging line out of the impeller for over 5 hours. Not to mention it was a rental.


----------



## ApexYakin (Jul 8, 2009)

these post having got me laughing pretty hard...haha. personally if i ever got one of those shits to get close enough or to actually stop by i believe the yak would get abandoned and a one sided mortal kombat match would occur on that jetter. But realistically Id be taking my furthest casting setup and tossing like it was going for a school of reds...well infront and let that little motor eat up my entire spool. They will eventually have to stop with 200+ yards of line sucked up and unless they are mcguyver someone is instore for quite the asswhipping, pardon the french


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

tex ur also a pier fisherman why didnt u just destroy him with a ling jig oke


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

Had a situation about 8 years ago, had my wife and daughter on the ski with me, we were just cruising around about an or so before sunset, watching it going down, flat water no-one around, came under a bridge, about 10 spans out, water was only about 3ft deep. Suddenly felt what I thought was a heavy spider web across my face, and then heard this rattling sound by ear. 



Really spooked me, so I stopped, realized it was a mirro lure silver rattletrap type lure, I looked back, and saw a wade fisherman standing in front of one of the bridge pilings, giving me the "bird".



I yelled back, "did you do that on purpose" he said hell yeah and a few other expletives.



I bit through the line, ran the ski over to the shore, dropped the girls off, picked up a piece of drift wood, that was about 3ft long and 3 inches thick, got back on the ski, rode over to him, jumped off the ski, smacked him right across the forehead.



He fell backwards into the water, unconscious, should have left him there to drown, no-one would have been any the wiser, instead, I lifted this sad and sorry assed sack of shit onto the bridge pillar, where he just moaned and groaned, "why did you hit me man"??



Lucky I didn't smash him again, got on the ski, rode back to the girls and went home, now I carry a small .44 snub nose stainless on the ski, or in the boat.



I had no earthly idea he was there, and he obviously knew I was coming, put my familes life in danger for no good reason.



Bloody sure he will think twice about doing again, a simple waving of the arms and I would have turned away from that bridge span, and this would have ended much better,.



Have been riding ski's for about 11 years now, and that has only happened once, I did have a wader wave at me this year, didn't see him, as he was camoflagued against the trees in the background, I did swerve and got a thumbs up though.



Sling lead, hooks or lures at me, and you better hope you miss, because that is aggravated battery, and I will not just sit back and except it.



Skippy


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

> *[email protected] (10/22/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *flatsfever (10/22/2009)*Hey Tex Welcome back. Was that off of Eglin Flats because I have had this happen many times. Both in the Yak and even had two split me on each side about 10 ft away while wade fishing.
> ...




Funny and a grin - reminded me of the joke about mopeds... Fun until someone sees you on one.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Skippy,I think there is a huge difference between what happened with you and your family and with what happened to Chris. The man who threw a lure at you had no right to do so as he was not in view and you weren't aware of him being there. The guy on the ski who ran by chris was obviously doing it on purpose and perhaps he was in need of a board smacked across his face. I don't really blame you for what you did but this topic isn't quite the same.


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

> *tunapopper (10/23/2009)*Skippy,I think there is a huge difference between what happened with you and your family and with what happened to Chris. The man who threw a lure at you had no right to do so as he was not in view and you weren't aware of him being there. The guy on the ski who ran by chris was obviously doing it on purpose and perhaps he was in need of a board smacked across his face. I don't really blame you for what you did but this topic isn't quite the same.


I understand, and I am not trying to derail the OP's intent, I just want to let folks know that not all "jetskiers" are butt heads, so please don't tarnish us with the same sweeping brush strokes, and start launching things at us.

Skippy


----------



## YakFlies (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't think you all understand... The jetskiier didn't just "wake" him... he pulled up near Tex and turned out and gunned it to kick up a huge wave on him.. I though he was gonna try to do the same to me too (he would've got a lure in the face) but he turned out and took off.

However the look on Tex's face was priceless when that huge wave was coming at him.


----------



## theflyingburritto (Jan 7, 2009)

I was up at the coast gaurd station today.One of the guyson duty told methat this summer in destin two kayaks got hit by jet skis.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

That is hilarious Chris.I bet Tim couldn't stop laughing.


----------

